# Coyotes



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How many on here shoot coyotes when deer hunting?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Everytime.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Every single time. A rifle shot isn't going to mess up your hunt.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

If I see one, I shoot it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Only if I am seeing more coyotes than deer.

Joraca


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I will mess up a deer hunt to shoot a coyote.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

yep


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont.
The Wolf and Panther are no longer here to do what the Coyote does now. They help modulate control of the sick, weak, diseased, inferior and over abuntant of many species, including the feral house cat. Love to hear them sing.
Shipoke


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

shipoke said:


> Dont.
> The Wolf and Panther are no longer here to do what the Coyote does now. They help modulate control of the sick, weak, diseased, inferior and over abuntant of many species, including the feral house cat. Love to hear them sing.
> Shipoke


wolves? in north florida? yotes are one of the smartest and most adaptive animals in the world. i saw one run across hwy 20 in the middle of niceville a couple nights ago. they're everywhere. however many hunters shoot - there will always be plenty left to control the sick and diseased. i'll shoot every one i get a crack at.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> wolves? in north florida?


They haven't been around these parts in a loooong time. St. Vincent's Island has a wild population of wolves. I think they are red wolves?


----------



## Tide Fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep anytime I see one.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yep..... anytime.... here's a 'yote taken by Firefish last year during a deer hunt... which gives him an automatic invite to hunt again this year....


----------



## JFleet (Jun 29, 2012)

Every chance I get. Watched 2 work together last year to take down a large, healty spike. They are just brutal and lethal killing machines.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Vermin. None get a pass.

A neighbor had their dog literally torn to pieces by them. I have shot three in my yard.

A friend says they're easier to kill when they're puppies, and I can't find a good argument against that. Anyone?


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

After the flood of 1983, they moved into our neck of the woods. They proceeded to decimate our rabbit and quail population, killed a few goats, many chickens and ducks right outside of the front gate...
I would let a big buck walk if I had to choose between it and a coyote.:gun_bandana:


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

I have shot them while deer hunting.However,it does little good to control the population.Litter size is determined by the amount of food present.If you shoot three,the female's next litter may be seven instead of four.They will eat most anything.Losing battle trying to control.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Four years ago in the west side of Eglin, I was wakling out of the primative section at last light and a pack of what I estimated was about 10 surrounded me. They stayed with me for about a mile. I never saw them, but they were circling me and making a lot of noise. Definately got the hairs on the back of my neck up. I only had a bow, 5 arrows and a knife. Really wish I had a side arm (357), but you can't carry one in Eglin.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

reminds me of a base exercise at holloman. some young fellow from some city up north that always acted like a badazz got posted in a sandbag dugout on the perimeter. i was his roving super. the coyotes were circling his post all night yappin because they were using the post for a den. he was about to wet his pants, break down and cry. i told him "what the hell are you worried about. you have a fully auto m-16 with 120 rounds!" lol 

we used to chase them with the truck and shoot em with wrist rockets. there are some big coyotes out west.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have even started targeting them with a caller and decoy when deer season is not in. A lot harder to out smart than a deer.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

shipoke said:


> Dont.
> The Wolf and Panther are no longer here to do what the Coyote does now. They help modulate control of the sick, weak, diseased, inferior and over abuntant of many species, including the feral house cat. Love to hear them sing.
> Shipoke


There are still some panthers around and wildcats which are native to this area that 'yotes will prey upon as well as ***** .

if wiley crosses my path , well , he just had a bad day .


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Them and the feral cats.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Alabama did a study and claims coyotes kill 3/4 of new fawns in the area that they studied.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

Deadreckoning said:


> Them and the feral cats.


if a cat is in my yard it is feral...


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

They have decimated the deer population on Ft Rucker, according to a dnr study. It was in AON not too long ago.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

I think that Ft. Rucker is where I am talking about. My old brain don't always remember details.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

We need to kill them all, check this out!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling: 

http://youtu.be/guQDH_fPydQ


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If I see one I shoot it. Any time any season.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

They get lead poison when i see them


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

snapperfan said:


> if a cat is in my yard it is feral...


If a dog is in my yard it is a coyote. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> We need to kill them all, check this out!!!!!!:whistling::whistling::whistling:
> 
> http://youtu.be/guQDH_fPydQ


Wow!! I hunt in north Santa Rosa and they have put a hurt on our rabbit population.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

Every single one that I see.

Rick


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't control them by shooting them on sight, just won't make a difference. You CAN make a difference by trapping though, especially at fawning time.

Still, I will continue to shoot every time I get a chance.

I haven't seen the AL study referenced, but there is a now famous study on the Savannah River federal resvervation that shows yotes took over 75% of fawns. 

I know that on my own place, I used to see 2 fawns with virtually every doe in years past. Fawns have been steadily decreasing in numbers the past 10 years. This year, with 5 cams on 80 acres, I have a total of 1 pic of 1 fawn with 1 doe. I have around 6 or 7 mature doe living on my place without a hint of a fawn with them.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

years ago I shot a female loping alone through the woods in the rain, skinned it, borax, got it on the wall of the cabin. that night you could hear the pack when they found the carcass, yipping and wailing and carrying on. Didn't see them for a while after that, but maybe they just became more careful.

On the upside, they do tend to clean out the cats when they move into neighborhoods, I've seen them middle of the road early mornings in the 'burbs.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Think i could buy a couple "fixed" yotes to put in my neighborhood for a month or so? I have a ferrel cat problem like you would not believe thanks to a couple animal hoarders i live near. :thumbup: Ill even put a tracking beacon on them so i can terminate after use.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Really wish I had a side arm (357), but you can't carry one in Eglin.


That I don't understand. Doesn't our wonderful Federal Government know there are dangerous predators out there? Oh well, black bears and coyotes are more important than people I guess.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I live near Tiger Point in Gulf Breeze. There's six wooded acres behind me and over 125 acres down the road. Whenever a fire truck or police car wailed its siren down 98, you could hear what seemed like several dozen coyotes howling and yiping, and they seemed like they were right on the other side of our privacy fence. Talking about sending chills up your spine. SHEESH! We've lost several of our family cats over the years. They just vanished. I'm sure they were coyote food.

I will avenge their deaths!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you guys eat these coyotes you cull?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Vermin. None get a pass.
> 
> A neighbor had their dog literally torn to pieces by them. I have shot three in my yard.
> 
> A friend says they're easier to kill when they're puppies, and I can't find a good argument against that. Anyone?


Hey what does a coyote puppy grow up to be?:whistling:

I've missed a few opportunities with a bow. Boy those suckers are observant. If I see one and can shoot it, I do.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

snapperfan said:


> Alabama did a study and claims coyotes kill 3/4 of new fawns in the area that they studied.


A few years ago on another sight one of the members put a game cam on a yote den. In 30 days the momma drug in 35 fawns. This was the beginning of the spring so lots of fawns were dropping, but that over 100 fawns per yote after a 3 month period.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Do you guys eat these coyotes you cull?


I let the rot where they sit. Buzzards got to eat.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Do you guys eat these coyotes you cull?


uhhh negative!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Talked to a farmer over in Lillian and he said they are so bad that he's had a few calves pulled out during birth and drug off. May not make a difference but i'll feel a lot better about killing every single one i see.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

nathar said:


> I live near Tiger Point in Gulf Breeze. There's six wooded acres behind me and over 125 acres down the road. Whenever a fire truck or police car wailed its siren down 98, you could hear what seemed like several dozen coyotes howling and yiping, and they seemed like they were right on the other side of our privacy fence. Talking about sending chills up your spine. SHEESH! We've lost several of our family cats over the years. They just vanished. I'm sure they were coyote food.
> 
> I will avenge their deaths!


My dogs do the same thing in the back yard. I like to hear coyotes and wolves and I am just amazed that they have found ways to survive when we have taken over a lot of their space -and especially the bears. Coyotes are extremely smart and well adapted opportunists. They keep coming back in spite of us. An idea is that you could open up a bed and breakfast at your house and advertise that they could sit on the back deck and hear the howling. You can rent a houseboat on a lake in Minnesota for listening to the grey wolves at night so maybe you could turn this around and make some money.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Greyhounds running down coyotes out west.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

warning strong language!





 
My brother had an opportunity to ride with a landowner out in nevada on a hunt like this. Pickup truck with dog boxes on each side. maneuver the truck until the hounds get a visual and then pull a lever or cord from inside the truck and let the hounds go. looks pretty effective where there are large open areas in which to hunt.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been feeding deer in my yard for about twenty years (no hunting) and know that at least five of the "regulars" - mature does were pregnant as hell in July. Generally, they bring their fawns to the corn at about 6-8 weeks of age, and they usually have twins.

This year only one doe has shown only one fawn. The rest are without babies and no udder bulge to indicate lactation.

Obamacare? or coyotes?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

johnf said:


> I let the rot where they sit. Buzzards got to eat.


Ha, I was just joking around. 

We have a real problem with them on our farm. They have taken several of my neighbor's calves. Big, packs, too. They can raise the dead with their noise.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Good topic and information. I'm not a hunter, nothing at ALL against it, just never had the opportunity or friends to show me the way, so this is stuff that is good to know. 

I maintain Coastal Airport in Beulah. Several years ago we started seeing coyotes cross the runway and even lounging around out in the middle. They gradually got more numerous. I realized how smart they were when I noticed that they would run away if I tried to run them down in my truck but when I was mowing with the tractor they would actually stand there and let me get within 5' of them. I guess they knew I could accelerate fast with the truck but the tractor wasn't going anywhere in a hurry. 

I could see no way to shoot them as there are houses close by and a bad shot towards the hangars could take out some really expensive toys. 

A few years ago I started CC and figured I could get in close and pop them with a .380 when I had a clean shot with a backstop. Never saw another after that until this summer.

However two years ago I would occasionally see something ease across the runway. It was big, black and obviously cat-like. I told a couple of people but they said I was mistaken on the size. Observation every time was around a quarter mile away and I never had a scope or binoculars on me. There is no doubt in my mind that whatever it was was at least 4 times the size of a house cat. During that period and up until recently I never saw another coyote. 

I can only assume that what I saw was a Panther. I guess he ran off the coyotes for a while. 

I am set up now and after reading these posts I will do my best drop them when I can. :thumbsup:


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> warning strong language!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY_GU9E4uiY
> 
> My brother had an opportunity to ride with a landowner out in nevada on a hunt like this. Pickup truck with dog boxes on each side. maneuver the truck until the hounds get a visual and then pull a lever or cord from inside the truck and let the hounds go. looks pretty effective where there are large open areas in which to hunt.


This shit actually makes me sad. Coyotes only want to live and survive, like the rest of us...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

nathar said:


> This shit actually makes me sad. Coyotes only want to live and survive, like the rest of us...


The thought of a coyote ripping apart a fawn or lamb that is a few minutes old and that can barely walk makes me sad...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

nathar said:


> This shit actually makes me sad. Coyotes only want to live and survive, like the rest of us...


Have you ever seen a coyote eat the ass out of a deer or calf?? Look up those videos or photos. They tear the ass out and let it bleed to death.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just provide them with an easy feed with a birth control drug in it. If they can't reproduce, then Nature will handle the population.

Until then; shoot or trap 'em. JMHO C2


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> This shit actually makes me sad. Coyotes only want to live and survive, like the rest of us...


Go hug a tree.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> Go hug a tree.


Screw you. I'm not a tree hugger (although I love trees).

If you get a thrill out of seeing a pack of dogs rip apart a terrified coyote, you're a sick mo fo. I intellectually understand the need to kill wild hogs, feral cats, and coyotes to control their population, but I don't get a charge out of watching a sow and her piglets squeal and kick around on the ground after being shot. Yes, it does make me a little sad.

But then again, I don't drive a truck that is 10 feet off the ground with a rebel flag in the rear window, and I've _never _said, "hey, y'all, watch this."


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

nathar said:


> This shit actually makes me sad. Coyotes only want to live and survive, like the rest of us...


Why can't we all just get along.


Oh yes, because they are freakin' vermin.



:gunsmilie: Shoot em' where they stand and let em' rot. 


Do you swat mosquitoes? Seriously?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

nathar said:


> Screw you. I'm not a tree hugger (although I love trees).
> 
> If you get a thrill out of seeing a pack of dogs rip apart a terrified coyote, you're a sick mo fo. I intellectually understand the need to kill wild hogs, feral cats, and coyotes to control their population, but I don't get a charge out of watching a sow and her piglets squeal and kick around on the ground after being shot. Yes, it does make me a little sad.
> 
> But then again, I don't drive a truck that is 10 feet off the ground with a rebel flag in the rear window, and I've _never _said, "hey, y'all, watch this."


Boo freakin' hoo. Grow a pair. 

I drive a honda pilot. If that doesn't scream panzy I don't know what does.



Please.:thumbdown:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> Screw you. I'm not a tree hugger (although I love trees).
> 
> If you get a thrill out of seeing a pack of dogs rip apart a terrified coyote, you're a sick mo fo. I intellectually understand the need to kill wild hogs, feral cats, and coyotes to control their population, but I don't get a charge out of watching a sow and her piglets squeal and kick around on the ground after being shot. Yes, it does make me a little sad.
> 
> But then again, I don't drive a truck that is 10 feet off the ground with a rebel flag in the rear window, and I've _never _said, "hey, y'all, watch this."


Back at you chief! For the record I drive a four door GMC Canyon with window tint and it is not ten feet off the ground but just the same height as when i bought it and not a rebel flag to be found.

I guess seeing one of these vermin eat a small fawn alive is much better. The coyote just needs to work on speeding up a bit!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Have you ever seen a coyote eat the ass out of a deer or calf?? Look up those videos or photos. They tear the ass out and let it bleed to death.


I've seen wild dogs rip the guts out of an antelope, and hyenas rip a Thomson's Gazelle limb-from-limb. I'd much rather be killed by a lion. At least they suffocate you before chowing on your liver. 

Nature is harsh. Seeing any animal die has that effect on me (Except for the 6' rattle snake that was coiled up in the mulch just off my front porch. I decapitated that SOB, skinned it, and held it's still beating heart in my hands). 

I even felt sad for all the Iraqi's we killed on the Marine Corps' infamous "Highway of Death." I was in on that. Everyone else is ooh-rah-ing and I'm thinking _we just vaporized someone's dad with a 500 pound bomb._

Guess I'm just a sensitive guy.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Did someone say confederate flag?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> I've seen wild dogs rip the guts out of an antelope, and hyenas rip a Thomson's Gazelle limb-from-limb. I'd much rather be killed by a lion. At least they suffocate you before chowing on your liver.
> 
> Nature is harsh. Seeing any animal die has that effect on me (Except for the 6' rattle snake that was coiled up in the mulch just off my front porch. I decapitated that SOB, skinned it, and held it's still beating heart in my hands).
> 
> ...


Fair enough. We will just have to agree to disagree on this subject. My brother was the same way, very sensitive and would not even go fishing with me. 

Thanks for your service.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

johnf said:


> Boo freakin' hoo. Grow a pair.
> 
> I drive a honda pilot. If that doesn't scream panzy I don't know what does.
> 
> ...


For the record, it was the coyote being ripped apart by a pack of grey hounds that was disturbing, not a clean kill at the hands of a hunter. 

I love it. Telling a USMC war veteran to grow a pair. Would you like to see my Air Medal? Thank you.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> For the record, it was the coyote being ripped apart by a pack of grey hounds that was disturbing, not a clean kill at the hands of a hunter.
> 
> I love it. Telling a USMC war veteran to grow a pair. Would you like to see my Air Medal? Thank you.


I don't mean to keep harping on you but you should have quit watching the video when you realized what was going to happen. Anyone with a little common sense could have predicted the outcome.

Dogs don't play tag, your it!

As far as seeing your Air Medal. No thanks, I will take your word on it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

fla_scout said:


> Fair enough. We will just have to agree to disagree on this subject. My brother was the same way, very sensitive and would not even go fishing with me.
> 
> Thanks for your service.


I'm not saying I don't hunt or fish. I do. Have since I was a kid. I wasn't even making a moral judgement on shooting coyotes. I only meant that the _video _of the coyote being killed by a pack of dogs made me a little sad. Then everyone attacks me.:001_huh:

But we're cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

nathar said:


> I'm not saying I don't hunt or fish. I do. Have since I was a kid. I wasn't even making a moral judgement on shooting coyotes. I only meant that the _video _of the coyote being killed by a pack of dogs made me a little sad. Then everyone attacks me.:001_huh:
> 
> But we're cool.:thumbsup:


No problem.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see where Nathar is coming from. I get no thrill out of seeing anything die a slow, painful death. Even a coyote.
Oh, I shoot every one I see but I take only good shots and have never had anything (deer, coyote, hog, etc.) crawl away to die.
It's just not sporting to do otherwise.
And I sure don't get a thrill out of seeing a pack of dogs tear apart any living creature.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Did someone say confederate flag?


This is a nice picture. It is very intriguing. At first I was alittle interested in looking at it. Then I became very interested in looking at it. Then I became very, very interested in it. Just when I thought my interest couldn't get any higher, I all of a sudden lost interest. Completely. Then I ate a sandwich.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> What is wrong with you people?


The jury is still out on that.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay. Since everyone is chilling, I take back anything disparaging I said about monster trucks or implied about ********. I'm an Alabama boy who drives a pickup and has actually eaten chitterlings and thinks that collards actually smell good. And the Confederate Battle Flag is beautiful. To me it represents federalism and the supremacy of the sovereign States over the central planners.:thumbup:


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

nextstep said:


> reminds me of a base exercise at holloman. some young fellow from some city up north that always acted like a badazz got posted in a sandbag dugout on the perimeter. i was his roving super. the coyotes were circling his post all night yappin because they were using the post for a den. he was about to wet his pants, break down and cry. i told him "what the hell are you worried about. you have a fully auto m-16 with 120 rounds!" lol
> 
> we used to chase them with the truck and shoot em with wrist rockets. there are some big coyotes out west.


I was stationed at Holloman for two years. They would sing every night when tunes played. I shot one with number 2 steel up in cloudcroft one time. I miss the duck hunting there.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> What is wrong with you people?


Well now, that could take a while!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I think seeing a pack of sight hounds do what they were bred to do is a beautiful thing as well. Nature can be cruel no matter how you look at it. An animal that grows to old and weak to forage and hunt for food or to go to water and dens up to die of hunger or thirst dies not die a pretty death either. 

Some of my fondest memories as a young boy are of hearing a pack of walker hounds jump a deer on a hunt. It wasn't how it ended for the deer that gave me satisfaction. Listening to those hounds jump and trail did it for me as far as the hunting experience. 



I also realize the fish flops around in the bottom of the boat because he is starving for oxygen not because he is happy to see me..

All that said, i understand how someone could feel sad about the coyote. Having a hand in killing another creature is serious business. I was 13 when I killed my first deer and i had somewhat of mixed feelings about it...to this day when I harvest an animal hunting Or fishing i take it very seriously and it is almost a spiritual thing? Maybe it is the Native american blood in me? 

Now I feel better. can we all hold hands and sing kumbayah together?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

While we are semi on the subject of ethical hunting as I was listening to national public radio the other day I almost drove off the road when I heard "hippie" chicks from oregon began to extol the virtues of "hunting for food". I couldn't believe it. " we "*******" hunters are back in style and we didn't even know it. 

http://onpoint.wbur.org/2012/10/11/ethical-hunting

"Don't just grab dinner from the factory farm ,,,track it through the woods...pay the full karmic price for your meal."


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

In the words from the great Carl Spackler. " the only good varmint poontang, is dead varmint poontang" When I was growing up back home we would shoot everyone we saw. I havent seen any yet living down here but would def dispose of them as well..


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

nathan70 said:


> I was stationed at Holloman for two years. They would sing every night when tunes played. I shot one with number 2 steel up in cloudcroft one time. I miss the duck hunting there.


 
i miss the mountains


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss seeing fields with an easy 100 plus turkeys, not to mention elk. Don't miss the fishing or lack there of.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> While we are semi on the subject of ethical hunting as I was listening to national public radio the other day I almost drove off the road when I heard "hippie" chicks from oregon began to extol the virtues of "hunting for food". I couldn't believe it. " we "*******" hunters are back in style and we didn't even know it.
> 
> http://onpoint.wbur.org/2012/10/11/ethical-hunting
> 
> "Don't just grab dinner from the factory farm ,,,track it through the woods...pay the full karmic price for your meal."


Was your radio broke?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Was your radio broke?


LoL. No. 

I like to see what the "other side" is thinking. Keeps me on my toes...


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

*Omg*

OMG i just wasted ten fukin minutes of my life! I am leaving here and going straight to a TED NUGENT site and get a back stap slap! Maybe I can shake the image of NPR and gay fighting position buddies out of my red neck mind!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Now that Ive got your responses about killing a predatory land animal that is in competition with you over the game animals you hunt and kill. Whats the difference in killing coyotes and sharks? None, I say.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Seanpcola said:


> Good topic and information. I'm not a hunter, nothing at ALL against it, just never had the opportunity or friends to show me the way, so this is stuff that is good to know.
> 
> I maintain Coastal Airport in Beulah. Several years ago we started seeing coyotes cross the runway and even lounging around out in the middle. They gradually got more numerous. I realized how smart they were when I noticed that they would run away if I tried to run them down in my truck but when I was mowing with the tractor they would actually stand there and let me get within 5' of them. I guess they knew I could accelerate fast with the truck but the tractor wasn't going anywhere in a hurry.
> 
> ...


Let me start off by saying if you can get that close, then use a 12 ga with OO buck.

This past year some freaky stuff has been happening on our MS farm, strange sightings of something large, and a possible panther... 
Since the sighting of the panther, coyotes are not being heard as much, matter of fact my oldest brother says he only has heard one in the last three months... Go Panther, I will give you a pass for now, that is untill all the coyotes are gone and you have an 8 point hanging out your mouth...:whistling:


----------

